# Online vet meds - prescription needed.....



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok, first off let me say that I am not begrudging anyone a living. But hey, don't we all shop around for the best price? I need heartworm meds (Interceptor) for my Boston. I gave her the last pill I got from the vet (who btw I'm not crazy about) this past week. We only go to him because he supposedly takes care of farm animals and we have goats - but that in itself is another story. Any way, I checked online and could get the frontline and interceptor for 1/2 what he charges. I showed them my list (over $400 worth of meds) and asked what they would charge me compared to the price online. Again, his price was double what they had. I said OK, can I get a script for the interceptor. They told me it would be a $20  charge PER script. Given that amount and the online amount plus shipping, it would equal out to what he would charge me if I purchased from him...hmmm, I guess that's how he came up with the $20 figure. When I "politely" turned him down, he then rattled on about how he doesn't like to give out scripts anyways because, "the online pet stores use his name and number on other scripts in "podunk florida" and a lot of them are filing bankruptcy, they don't send what you've requested and yada, yada, yada." I've checked other vets in the area and they all are charging about the same for the interceptor. What do you all do? do you have vets that agree to give you the script or do you just pay what they ask? BTW, I'm looking for a new vet that does livestock as this little scenario just made me even madder.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Have you thought about checking Sparkie's Pet Pharmacy out. Its in Nuevo Progresso Mexico and you can order online and they ship to the United States .


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

The heartworm and flea products purchased through your veterinarian have a full guarantee behind them. The manufacturers DO NOT give any guarantee what so ever for products not purchased through your veterinarian bacause the manufacturers will not sell to on-line pharmacies, so the pharmacies have to get the medication through somewhat blackmarket means. Since the manufacturers don't sell to the pharmacies they can not have anyway of knowing how the product was stored/shipped/etc. so they will not guarantee it.

Having said that, if a client wants to use an on-line pharmacy I will write a script. There is a $5 record keeping fee that must be paid to get the script though.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

There is some truth in what your vet said...charging a prescription fee doesn't go over well with a lot of clients, but having your professional and/or DEA license misused doesn't go over well with Uncle Sam. It can and does happen with some of these fly-by-night internet pharmacies.

My approach is to gently, or not-so-gently, refer people to a couple of the online pharmacies that I know are legit (and no they do not give vets kickbacks). But I make very little money off heartworm preventative anyways since I am in a non-mosquitoe area of the country so I don't mind. If someone asks me to give them a prescription with my DEA # for a controlled drug via a questionable internet pharmacy, they get a polite, but absolute refusal.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm sure there are will always be some type of problem when dealing online, however, I just thought that $20 a script was an exhorberant amount to charge. Now if he had told me $5 like golden Mom, I would have had no problems with it. Or, if he wanted to charge me what the online had PLUS add an extra $5 to each, I'd be OK with that also. He said that the online price was too close to what he paid for it. Remember, this is my own vet! I had a list of med (heartworm, frontline) that was well over $400.00 that I was willing to purchase. Plus he takes care of my 3 dogs, 3 cats and goats. I've already begun to look for someone else, this just pushed me a little faster.
James - have you used Sparkies? Is the medicine legit?


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

James - I was unable to find Sparkie's online. Do you have a link?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

No link that I know of, If I need something I just drive the 30 miles to Neuvo Progreeso Mexico And get it. I know they are in the office as A pharmicy for humans over there. And its just A discount place


----------



## nikkers (Feb 3, 2007)

We use Revolution for our dogs. They get a yearly exam for heartworm from our vet, but we get our meds from Australia because you need a script to purchase it online in the US. Our vet will not give us one and charges more than double what we pay online. Same product, same manufacturer. Revolution keeps our dogs flea, tick, worm and heartworm free. No, maybe we don't have a guarantee, but we never expected one even from our vet so this works for us.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm laughing because I go to the feed store and buy the injectable generic version of Ivomec for $30 and the med is given to my dogs at 1/10th of a cc per 10 lbs monthly. Exactly the same med that your vet gives to you for your dog's heartworm meds except it's in an injectable form. I do not inject it. I simply use a shot to drain the exact amount from the bottle then I inject it into another shot that does not have a needle then I squirt it down the throat of the dog that needs it. $30 treats up to maybe 20 dogs for a whole year! Regular Ivomec is maybe $45 for a bottle. I think it's ridilicious to spend $65 for a 6 month supply for one dog!


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

i agree with tedh71 if your buying that other junk your paying to much for 30 bucks of ivomec you can have heartworm med's for years with one dog. just dont use this stuff on collie type dogs and make sure your dogs are heartworm neg. before you use it or itll kill your dog


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Just saw this thread while looking for something else. Try 

http://www.petshed.com/

http://www.equine-mega-store.com

Used them for years and loved their service. The prices are dramatically cheaper and No prescription necessary and it's the same stuff you use here in the states. On the Equine site, the prices are in Australian dollars and U.S. When you check out, it'll show the AUD but don't panic. You are charged the U.S. rates and I always received shipping within 3-4 days. 

Also for shots, I used to use Omaha vaccine. Except for rabies, you can do most of your own shots and they have a vet that will walk you through it on the phone if you are nervous (at least they did a few years ago).


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

I would also be interested in places to buy meds without a script. My cat needs Clinsol and although I used to have a vet who would give him a low dose daily the vets out here won't unless I go see them when he's sneezing, which I can't afford as after a few weeks or months off the meds he starts again.

My kitty has bad teeth, which cause URI symptoms. He has had many dentals but now is 14 and not up for cleanings like he once was. He's happy on the meds and I just want a source for them so he can have them all the time.

Sparticle- That first site says they do want a prescription.
Thanks


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I buy Frontline on ebay and we buy Ivomec at the feed store...our vet suggested we do so! We do buy Previcox online and are fortunate that our vet will fax a prescription at no charge. We're also fortunate that he gives us a 15 percent discount on all vet costs due to us taking in so many strays (many that were left at his doorstep). 

Honestly, I'd be looking for another vet if I were you!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have used Petshed and Joe's pet meds...both from austrailia with no script required. I now have a vet that will sell you the generic HW meds for less than what you can get online at the major sites. After I use up what I already ordered, I will start buying from him.
I have a couple sites I get meds from...I am not finding Clinisol. Is that the generic or is it mispelled?


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Willowynd said:


> I have used Petshed and Joe's pet meds...both from austrailia with no script required. I now have a vet that will sell you the generic HW meds for less than what you can get online at the major sites. After I use up what I already ordered, I will start buying from him.
> I have a couple sites I get meds from...I am not finding Clinisol. Is that the generic or is it mispelled?


Clinsol, with one i. Petshed has it but they want a script. 
Thanks!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Looked it up under the generic name...here you go.

http://www.edrugnet.com/showprice.asp?name=Clindamycin+Hydrochloride+&bysearch=ok&Go.x=11&Go.y=16


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Willowynd said:


> Looked it up under the generic name...here you go.
> 
> http://www.edrugnet.com/showprice.asp?name=Clindamycin+Hydrochloride+&bysearch=ok&Go.x=11&Go.y=16



Thank you so much!


----------

